# Cichlid For 20 Gallon High



## WrightCichlid19 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a tank that I'm not really using for much other than some molly fry at the moment and I am hoping to introduce either a single cichlid or a pair of cichlids to the tank once I sell the fry. I'm looking for something relatively big (bigger than a ram/krib/apisto but smaller than say a convict).
If anyone has any ideas, that would be great! I'm thinking possibly a cutteri or sajica cichlid?
The dimensions are 60 x 30 x 40 cm


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

As for Central Americans, I'd suggest looking into a pair of either Cryptoheros nanoluteus or Archocentrus multispinosa. Both species stay relatively small and are mildly tempered...


----------



## WrightCichlid19 (Jun 26, 2013)

I thought that they preferred to be in groups? If not then I will definitely consider it!
I've also read up about a fish abbreviated as a neet (don't know proper name) Would a pair of those be okay as another option?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

A. multispinosa does equally well in groups or in pairs. I haven't personally kept Neets (Neetroplus nematopus) but do know they are HIGHLY aggressive, especially for their size. I wouldn't recommend keeping them in something as small as a 20gal.


----------



## WrightCichlid19 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, I heard they were aggressive but I assumed aggression wouldn't matter if I didn't keep any other tankmates?
Still, I wouldn't want to inhibit their natural behaviour by keeping them in too small a tank. 
A. multispinosa it is then. Thanks for the suggestion and if any other small species come to mind please let me know. 
I took a look at your central American tank and it looks really good by the way


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I think a pair of A. multispinosa is a great choice. I have kept them before and they are a great looking cichlid, especially when in breeding dress. Also, with them being a milder tempered species you could even get away with some other fish. A colony of livebearers or school of tetras would work well, with livebearers being more "biotope" correct.


----------



## WrightCichlid19 (Jun 26, 2013)

Music to my ears  guess I wont have to move ALL of my black molly fry out of the tank after all. I'll wait till they get a bit bigger and then I'll see if my LFS will order some cichlids in for me. Should I start of with a group to let a pair form and then send the rest back or would just buying a male and female suffice considering they are less aggressive than most cichlids?
So, my stocking plan will go something like this...
-2 A. multispinosa
-3 black mollies (1M:2F)
-1 bristlenose pleco (maybe)


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I actually just introduced a small colony of Black Yucatan Mollies into my 135gal and they are working well so far and already producing fry.

As far as how many Rainbows to start with, it depends on how young they are when you get them. If they are to small to sex, I'd get a group of 5-6 and wait for a pair to form. If they are old enough to sex, I'd get a single male and two females and wait for the male to choose one of them.

Word of caution as far as the BN pleco goes.. They are notorious egg eaters so you may want to leave any form of pleco out of the equation. Maybe try a school of smaller growing Cory?


----------



## WrightCichlid19 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've had problems with plecos eating eggs before  
It's just that I have a bunch in my 30 gallon that i'm trying to shift lol (they certainly don't eat their own eggs :lol: )
I've never really been a big fan of cories either but anyway thanks for the advise!


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

Not to derail the Mutispinnossa idea,because I think they are a fabulous choice.
But as also suggested, nanoluteus stays a bit smaller, and under the right light, is stunning.
male

female

both of the above from my tank are no larger than 4".
They might even work with some of those mollies as dither fish, and the mollies would fill out the upper level of the tank.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking Nanos! My LFS just got some in last week and I was so tempted to pick some up! I already have sajica and chets though so I'm good on Cryptos.. for now.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I also didn't want to hijack the thread but this is relevant to the OP as well in case he's wondering the same as I am. Is it true that A. multispinosa loses control of its swarm of fry rather quickly since they disperse and stop forming tight schools? In this way a lot of them, I've heard get eaten and I suppose the parental skills of the adults aren't as well-developed as cichlids that have more obedient fry??

Regarding nanoluteus, are they hardy fish in terms of water quality?


----------



## dstuer (Mar 27, 2013)

I do frequent partial water changes, and try to keep my nitrates between 2-5ppm, so I'm not sure if they tolerate other conditions.
They are fairly tough little buggers in terms of tankmates though.
I have grown them out with Herichthys carpintus, and now keep them with much larger Acarichthys heckelli, Guianacara owroewefi, and Tomocichla asfarci.
All tankmates are twice their size, and they hold their own.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Darkskies said:


> I also didn't want to hijack the thread but this is relevant to the OP as well in case he's wondering the same as I am. Is it true that A. multispinosa loses control of its swarm of fry rather quickly since they disperse and stop forming tight schools? In this way a lot of them, I've heard get eaten and I suppose the parental skills of the adults aren't as well-developed as cichlids that have more obedient fry??
> 
> Regarding nanoluteus, are they hardy fish in terms of water quality?


I have spawned A. multispinosa many times and feel they make pretty good parents. I don't think it's that they loose control of their fry; more so that they are simply not an aggressive species so they often have a hard time defending their fry against more aggro and persistent tank mates. If you have a planted tank with floating plants at the surface, they will often times suspend their fry in the plants. Mine did this with some fake plants I had floating at the surface a time or two.


----------



## Bd79 (Apr 11, 2011)

I recently had a pair of A. Multispinosa raise 60+ fry in a 29 gallon tank with 6 tetras. I don't think you'll have a problem.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys! Once the fry begin to disperse more, do the parents still try to defend them and communicate with them or is it more like they just tolerate the fry in their presence? I'm sure this is helpful for the OP as well!


----------



## WrightCichlid19 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hmm... their both great looking fish and I can't seem to decide. If the nanos are smaller then I may go with them instead. Thanks for bringing up that question darkskies, this is my first time keeping a pair of cichlids so all information is good.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't think you can go wrong with either. I would get whichever are available to you. My LFS has multispinosa relatively often, however I have only ever seen nano's once.


----------

